# New bully pup Wrigley at 14 weeks



## One Fat Bully (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey new to the forum here. Didn't really know where to post pictures of our new pup. I didn't wanna post in the pit bull section and get flamed cuz hes a bully, so sorry if it's in the wrong section. Anyways here's our new male bully pup, Wrigley, at 14 weeks and 36 pounds. Tell me what you guys think.


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww he's a cutie!!! Love the ears!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The forum isn't just for ”pit bulls”, but all pit bull type breeds. You can certainly post your boy in the regular part of the forum. You shouldn't get flamed for having a bully pup, as that would be against the rules. 

I have a whole thread for updates on my new bully girl who is 11.5 weeks so by all means, share away. Wrigley is a cutie and I agree with Paola, great ears!


----------



## One Fat Bully (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, and good to hear I wouldn't get flamed but I know how some people get on forums so I just avoided it. Glad to hear people like his ears, I wanted to crop them but my wife talked me out of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

this forum is actually more populated by mutts than anything! but we have mutts, pet bulls, working APBZT, show APBT, AmBullies, ASTs, Bandogs, Whoppers... u name it! even had quite a few dobies lately... lol. Bashing someones dog is against the rules as Carriana stated. 

but welcome to GP! Wrigley is a cutie and his ears are perfect!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome..thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww he looks so snuggly.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful bully. He's a real looker.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Just so no1 gets confused "whoppers" are ban dogs. Apbt x mastiffs.....


----------

